# Dartmouth visitors 2006



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Here's a list of ships pencilled in to visit the picturesque harbour of Datmouth this year. An excellent location to get good photos.

11-13 May - Polar Star
26-29 May - HMS Cornwall
01 June - Island Sky (1992 4200gt)
30 June - 03 July - Foreign naval visitor
08-11 July - Shieldhall
21 Aug - xxx - HMS Mersey
23 Aug - xxx - Sir Bedivere
04 Sep - xxx - Seven Seas Voyager (1999 28550gt)
14 Sep - xxx - Black Prince (1966 11209gt)
22 Sep - 26 Sep - HMS Liverpool

Rushie


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Hi Rushie,

Will certainly catch HMS Mersey & the Sir Bedivere during Regatta (never miss it!).
May also catch HMS Cornwall & Island Sky at the end of this month, work permitting.
Thanks for the info.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi John,

The Shieldhall is there to view the Tall Ships race from Torbay.

She'll look superb anchored in the Dart.!

I'll nip down and get some photos of the Polar Star tomorrow and post them in the gallery for you.

Regards,

Rushie.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Rushie,

Thanks very much for that.
Kind regards,
John


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi,

The first cruise liner of the season has berthed in the River Dart at Dartmouth. She is a fine vessel - Polar Star / 1969 / 4498gt.

The company also has an excellent website - 

www.polarstarexpeditions.com

Picture of her at Dartmouth posted in the gallery.

Regards,

Rushie.


----------

